# Ofapel's "universal" unknown method (3x3 tutorial)



## Autumn Variation (Mar 24, 2020)

Walkthrough/Example solve: 



Written tutorial from the method creator(french):https://www.francocube.com/ofapel/sommaire3x3x3

Ofapel’s “universal” method:

3x3:

Cross (intuitive)
Beginners first layer using sexy move (intuitive)
Permutation of all corners using R U’ L’ U R’ U’ L (and mirror)
Orientation of all corners using R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune)
Permutation of the last layer edges using R U’ R’ U u’ R U R’ (and mirror)
Orientation of the E layer using M’ U M’ U M’ U2 M U M U M U2
Permutation of the E layer using M/U2 moves

If i'm correct, this should be the first ever 3x3 ofapel's method tutorial


----------



## brododragon (Mar 25, 2020)

That's a cool method. Very algorithmic without many algs.


----------

